# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  A lidhet Access 2007 me SQL Server 2008/2005?

## nince_tutes

pershendetje!

Kam njohuri nga Access 2007, ndertoj kollaj Tables/Queries/Forms/Reports/Macros dhe n fund i permbledh n "small applications", por ajo q dua t di eshte: 

A mund t ruaj te dhenat n nje databaze Microsoft SQL Server 2008/2005 dhe gjithe pjesen tjeter ta realizoj n Access 2007? 
Nqs PO, cilet duhet t ruaj n SQL Server? vetem Tabelat, Vetem Query-it?

FLM per pergjigjet tuaja.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Kjo do te ishte (me fale per termin e perdorur) bastardhim. Me futjen e Access ne kete pasqyre e krijon nje sistem tejet jo efikas dhe hap rrugen per demtim potencial te te dhenave. 

*"Having said that"* teknikisht kjo eshte e mundur. E vetmja gje qe te duhet eshte konfigurimi i ODBC me lidhje ne SQL server, pastaj ne Access shko tek "External Data" dhe shtype pullen "ODBC Database" dhe ne dialogun e prezentuar zgjidhe opcionin perkates (Import data nesa don te krijosh kopje te pavarur ose Linked table nese don te perdoresh shenimet centrale). Objektet ne te cilat mund te lidhesh jane tabelat dhe views, nuk besoj se mund te perdoresh stored procedures. Pra query-it mund ti kesh edhe ne SQL server (views) ose ne Access.

----------


## nince_tutes

Uke flm.

Te pakten lidhet me SQL, por s'e kuptoj se perse je kaq kritik, se perse e quan bastardim?

Cfare me keshillon si me te mire?? me se ta realizoj?? un nuk i njoh C#, VB apo dicka tjeter, dhe nuk kam kohe q t'i studioj nga e para.

FLM per sugjerimet

----------


## Uke Topalli

Prakikat qe jane adoptuar si te mira, insistojne ne te pakten nje gje: ndarje te pjeses se shenimeve, prej pjeses se "perpunimit". Me fjale tjera duhet te ekzistoj nje izolim mes shenimeve dhe shfrytezuesit ku behet verifikimi i shenimeve para se te percjellen ato ne baze te shenimeve. Access nuk e ben kete menyre te kenaqshme. Gjithnje do te ekzistoj mundesia qe ndonje nga shfrytezuesit ti qaset tabelave ne menyre direkte dhe te korruptoj integritetin e shenimeve. 

VB.NET nuk eshte edhe aq me i komplikuar se VBA. Besoj se me shum pak kohe te investuar do te jesh ne gjendje te krijosh program te mirefillt i cili i qaset SQL bazes. Neqoftese ke nevoj per ndihme ne kete drejtim, lirisht parashtro pyetje ne te cilat besoj se do te marresh pergjegje adekuate.

*DISCLAIMER*
Une vet mund te pergjigjem ne krejt pyetjet qe nuk nenkuptojne kryerjen e programit komercial ose kompletimin e detyrave te shkolles, arsyeja per kete eshte e thjeshte nuk dua qe dikush te perfitoj pa mundin e vet dhe arsyeja per detyra te shkolles eshte qe gjat procesit te zgjidhjes te mesohet dicka e me marrjen e zgjidhjes se gatshme kjo humbet

----------


## nince_tutes

Uke t falenderoj per sugjerimet!

Por nuk jam marre fare me VB.net kohet e fundit. Rreth 5 vite m pare, kam punuar me VB6, por nuk eshte se kam krijuar ndonje application. Thjesht pak n teori.

Kam disa Video Tutoriale per Visual Basic 2008, por nuk jam bere mbare t'i futem, dhe nuk jam n gjendje t llogaris se per sa kohe mund t'i pervetesoj.

Jam self-training, pasi kam MCSA, MCITP & CCNA, por nga Databaset vetem me Access 2007 jam marre

Si mendon, a ja vlen t bej nje perpjekje t mesoj me Visual Studio 2005 apo 2008?
flm

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nuk te kisha sygjeru te investosh kohe ne VS2005 pasi qe me sa e mbaj mend ka mundesi te kufizuara ne fushen e WPF. Mendoj se VS2008, e sidomos VS2010 kan arritur nje pjekuri me te madhe ne kete drejtim. WPF do ta zevendesoj plotesisht Win Forms, dhe eshte me te vertet kenaqesi te perdoret, pervec kesaj eshte shum e ngjajshme me silverlight qe dtth se do ta kesh shum lehte te kalosh ne programim te Windows phone 7. Per te pasur kthim maksimal per kohen e investuar do te ishte mire ta besh nje plan mesimi mvaresisht se cfar lloj aplikacionesh ke ndermend te krijosh.

----------


## nince_tutes

pra ti rekomandon Visual Studio 2010?

----------


## Uke Topalli

Per zhvillim te drejtuar nga Windows OS dhe Windows phone 7, plotesisht. Per zhvillim te drejtuar nga Android, Blackberry, Linux, etj atehere te kisha sygjeruar Eclipse ose Netbeans. 

VS2010 eshte IDE e pjekur dhe ofron shum shkurtesa qe e risin produktivitetin.

----------


## nince_tutes

Per Windows OS m duhet, pra VS-2010.
faleminderit.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Ska perse, dhe sic thash me pare lirisht shtro pyetje ketu (ama jo te tipit kush ma kryen kete modul apo funksion) dhe do ta shtjellojme problemin hollesisht. Sa i perket "user interface", keshilla me e mire do te jet qe te koncentrohesh ne WPF dhe XAML. Pasi ke pervoj me VBA (visual basic for applications) ndoshta kishte me qene e udhes te zgjedhesh VB per code behind, edhe pse c# eshte kod me i paster.

Sukses

----------

